# Introducing Cockapoo to New Baby-Help!



## KeetanWhiskas93 (May 29, 2014)

I have a 6 month old Cockapoo named Mickey, and I am also 6 months pregnant. I am a little nervous about introducing Mickey to the baby in a few months. He has been neutered and is very calm around me, and he is very gentle around my brother-in-law's son who is 1 1/2. He does have a wild side though when he starts playing. Does anyone have any experience introducing their Cockapoo to a new baby?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

A friend of mine who used to be on the forum does have experience, so I will relay what I have learned from her.
1) bring baby stuff home and leave it out, let your dog sniff it, but they are not to play with it, or touch it in any way that you wont want them doing once the baby is home
2) When baby is born, before coming home, as soon as someone can, bring a blanket that has been around baby home to the dog, let them smell it, and learn the smells.
3) dont forget about your dog...remember this is a hard transition for them too, and give them as much praise as you can for doing good things.
4) and remember to get the dog as much if not more excercise, they need to get there energy out somehow, and walks and running around outside is a great way to do it. if you cant physically be walking the dog, or not have the time, have it pre-set up that someone will come around to take the dog out.
5) give the dog some of your alone attention too! a cuddle and snuggle will go a long way.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I am 5 months pregnant, although my cockapoo is a little older at 17 months. She'll be nearly 2 when baby arrives and has already calmed down a lot over the last 6 months or so.

I intend on starting to play baby crying sounds quietly, getting gradually louder over a number of weeks or days while using Tilly's clicker and giving her treats for staying calm while the crying is playing.

She is used to babies as I have looked after my friends 8 month old a number of times, Tilly's breeder had a young baby and we also have a 14 month old niece and a 2 year old next door neighbour! I think it is important to make sure your dog has met as many babies and young children as possible.

I also have a dog sitter at the minute, who is still going to help out with walking during the early walks to make sure Tilly is still getting plenty of attention and exercise. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have Lola who is almost 3 years old and my little girl Isla who is 14 months. I agree completely with what Mo said, let your poo see the baby things but make him understand it is a look, don't touch scenario! 
Likewise, when the baby comes home make sure he is allowed to have a look and a sniff (with someone holding him on a loose lead if need be to stop him jumping up). I think if you don't let them investigate a little, they are more interested and most young dogs will try and (over- exuberantly) have a nosey!

Lola and Isla are completely the best of friends- they sit in the dog bed together, Lola is first for cuddles on a morning, Isla takes great delight in feeding her (and not just dog biscuits  ) and her latest trick is to crawl under Lola's belly over and over and over giggling whilst Lola just stands wagging her tail. They play ball, lay together and I could not ask for them to have a better relationship. 

To further my point of how excepting Lola has been, she currently has her first litter of puppies and has been more than happy for Isla to come and have a look from about a week in and now they are 6 weeks, Isla plays with them and Lola doesn't bat an eyelid. Cockapoo's are really special dogs. 

Obviously be sensible, never leave them alone and when your little one gets bigger be sure not to let them maul the dog but I do think it is important for both the dog and baby to interact with each other from quite early on as it takes away the unknown/ novelty factor and mine just muddle along lovely together. Lola can wander off if she has had enough and Isla knows she can push Lola away if she is in her face (because there are crumbs around her mouth  )

Good luck and try not to stress!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh, and also to second Lottie's recommendation of the sounds CD's. I bred Lola and she heard the sounds CD's from a very young age. She had not met a baby before I brought Isla home and the youngest child she had met was around 2yrs. She was no trouble and took it in her stride. 

Also, (almost the last bit I promise) my husband used to walk the dogs early on a morning before work so that I didn't have to worry about getting up early with a baby after no sleep and drag myself out of the house. You might plan on doing it now but you probably won't feel like it in the first weeks and it takes away the guilt as they have already had a good run. 

Once you are back on track, a sling allows you to walk the dog off road and wasa god- send to me aswell as the pushchair on occasions. 

That's it. Promise


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you Katie! Really helpful to hear from someone who has done it recently and had such a positive experience  

I hope my little one and Tilly have the same relationship that Lola and Isla have together  xx


----------



## KeetanWhiskas93 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the advice! I'm sure Mickey will love the new baby, and hopefully they will be the best of friends with these tips!


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

These are really reassuring answers as I'm due any day now and have been a bit nervous about Sidney's reaction to no longer being the baby! He's a year old and a complete mumma's boy! I remember reading that the smell of a baby is an 'assault to a dog's nose'...that has stuck with me and made me quite nervous! I also read that someone else should be holding the baby on the first meeting (if dog is most attached to you) so his first reaction isn't jealousy seeing you cuddling baby.... Good luck to us all!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SidneyM said:


> These are really reassuring answers as I'm due any day now and have been a bit nervous about Sidney's reaction to no longer being the baby! He's a year old and a complete mumma's boy! I remember reading that the smell of a baby is an 'assault to a dog's nose'...that has stuck with me and made me quite nervous! I also read that someone else should be holding the baby on the first meeting (if dog is most attached to you) so his first reaction isn't jealousy seeing you cuddling baby.... Good luck to us all!!


Good point about someone else holding the baby when you first get home! your dog will of course have missed you not being there.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Loved reading about Lola and Isla, what a wonderful relationship.
Good luck Lucy! Hope all goes well and you are soon home with your fur - less baby.
I'm a big fan of treats. Reward Sidney when he is calm near the baby. Keep calm yourself I'm sure Sidney will love his special smooth puppy


----------

